# Before & After - Cleaning Alum. Intake/389 GTO



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd read several posts about the best way to clean an aluminum intake and just wanted to pass on my experience for those who are interested. Since my intake was off the car it was relatively easy to try several recommendations and not worry about making a mess on the engine. I tried several products including carb cleaner, Brake Klean, Simple Clean. I applied each product and then scrubbed the intake with both brass and stainless steel brushes. After all that, I still was not satisfied. Then I tried Eagle 1 Mag wheel cleaner for cast aluminum wheels. It sprays on as a foam. I let it soak at least 30 seconds and then scrubbed with a nylon brush. Rinsed with water and then repeated the same process all over again. I dried it with a clean cloth and then used compressed air to blow out all the nooks. Attached are my before and after pics. Hopes this helps fellow GTO enthusiasts!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Not bad. But, if you have a local engine builder nearby, glass beading the aluminum intake is the way to go. 

Then get a clear topcoat designed for aluminum intakes and you'll be good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I really didn't want to spend the $ for glass beading but it may not be that expensive. I have not priced it, any idea of the cost? Also, I am leery of rattle can clear coats for two reasons. They can yellow with age and may not be gas resistant. Can you recommend a good clear coat brand? Thanks!


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks great, and for those of us on a budget, it's a great way to go. Thanks for sharing your discovery.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks great at that price!


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Diamond clear bare metal formula should do the trick.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is the Diamond Clear as referenced: Eastwood Diamond Clear Gloss for Bare Metal

I have not used the Diamond Clear, but it doesn't look bad, and looks to do the trick. I painted my brother's intake with simply a high temp clear. I know some clears yellow, but I felt it was still better than the intake oxidizing or picking up grease/gas stains and figured it might also clean-up better with an engine cleaner if it did get grungy.

Some people simply spray the intake silver. Eastwood also offers this: Aluma Blast Paint Aerosol 12 oz - Aerosol Paint - Acrylic Lacquer Paint - Eastwood


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

*Before & After - Intake cleaning/389 GTO Continued...*

Well... after further thought and consideration I found a local shop and paid $30 to get my aluminum intake bead blasted. It looks like new, see pics. Anyway, this is a good comparison of cleaning an intake with cleaners, mag wheel cleaner as compared to bead blasting. In my opinion it was worth $30 to make like new!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Roqetman said:


> Well... after further thought and consideration I found a local shop and paid $30 to get my aluminum intake bead blasted. It looks like new, see pics. Anyway, this is a good comparison of cleaning an intake with cleaners, mag wheel cleaner as compared to bead blasting. In my opinion it was worth $30 to make like new!


Yep, big difference. I used to bead blast my stuff at work when I was younger. Now find a good clear/protective coat and you should have a nice looking piece.


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks PontiacJim for the great advice!


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm still leery of spraying clear coat on the alumn intake. My main concern is the exhaust crossover that goes under the carb to heat the choke. Engine paint/clear will burn off at those temperatures. Has anyone had any experience with this, good or bad? Thanks!


----------



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

Has anyone ever tried Citrol degreaser from Schaeffer? A buddy of mine restores old gas pumps and things and swears it'll make anything look like new. I'm going to give it a shot on my intake once I pull the motor.


----------



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

Tried citrol and although it worked pretty well I ended up getting the intake and my valve covers and air cleaner cover sand blasted with the finest material he had and it all looks clean alright but pretty rough now I'm spending hours sanding them smooth and buffing. The intake I'll be spraying with aluminum paint and clear.


----------

